
How to keep Belgium at the top of Europe's space leadership? [pdf] - feronjb
http://be-space.eu/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/beSpaceWhitePaper_TotalEN.pdf
======
guerric
Let's start the debate! What are your views on this high-level strategy?

